

No jokes: I've had only 7$ bill instead of 200$ as usual in roaming - alexrulex
http://roamerapp.com/

======
philiphodgen
I really must commend Roamer's marketing people. They have stories planted in
many places and I have seen several threads here on HN.

I have no idea if the product is good or not. I am an example of their target
customer -- international traveler and a buyer of local SIM cards when I land
anywhere. I downloaded the app. Let's see what happens next time I am in
Beirut. :-)

Anyway, congrats to the Roamer people for getting noisy and publicizing their
product.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
With a spammy title like that, I doubt many people will click on this...
However looks interesting.

